# The Horror Channel.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This is a station dedicated to Horror set to launch Oct 2004. No specific date that I saw on their website, and I dug for the info all to no avail. Ditto also on any type of scheduling as to what programming we can expect. I suspect it's going to be much like The Sci-Fi Channel. We can probably expect a lot of commercials (quite often) and a lot of cutting of whatever movies they decide to show. Still, I suppose it's a step in the right direction. Better than watching any of that Lifetime junk; even death is preferable to that.

They have a forum over there, but forget joining and attaining any individualism. They have well over 2,000 members. To me, that's just too goddamn large.

Maybe I'm just jumping the gun a bit on being a prophet of doom, but you check the place out and tell me what you think. If the channel's easily accessible to children, they sure ain't gonna be splashin' a lot of the red stuff around. It's Horror, gents, look up that term in your dictionary. I'm sure those two loathsome words that every afficianado who loves the genre, "family entertainment" won't be anywhere in the definition.

Anywho, here's the url. I'm a bit excited that "we" finally get a channel, but I haven't got a whole lot of hope for it once it becomes available on wide-release. If I'm wrong, I'll come back, eat my words and humbly apologize. I've done it before. Remember Kevin Bacon.

http://www.horrorchannel.com/index.php


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Helspont said:


> Better than watching any of that Lifetime junk; even death is preferable to that.


Maybe not preferable, but more interesting!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Helspont said:


> This is a station dedicated to Horror set to launch Oct 2004.


Yes, I've been following this with interest. It's about time! I hope they get it right.

Just as interesting, however, is the current channel called "The Monster Channel". Anyone heard of it? Right now it's only offered on the Voom satellite service, but I believe it's commercial-free, and it's in High Definition! I would consider getting Voom mainly for this (and the HD).


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sorry about that. I forgot, here's the URL:

http://www.voom.com/vhdo/mnst/index.jsp


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So far, from what the Horror Channel people have been saying, the movies they air will be unedited. I believe there will be commercials, but the movies are (supposed to be) uncut. It is on cable, so they can do it if they really want to. The FCC has no jurisdiction over what gets sent over cable.

Even if it is just a more horror-geared version of the Sci-Fi Channel, it's definitely a welcome channel in this house. Also, just have a look at who's on their comittee on their site... just about every horror heavyweight is on it... Craven, Carpenter, "the italian schlockmeisters" (as Helspont puts 'em)... you get the picture.

Yeah, I abused "..." way too much in the above paragraph.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah what Zombie F said. Plus they also mentioned that the reason/way that they can do the un-edited movies is due to that the sponsors know what is gonna be on and not pull their ads and such.

I cant wait to check this out! Its gonna be like Halloween allllllll day!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Just how long do you think that will last? Sci-Fi  wasn't a bad channel when it started either. I'll just adopt a "wait-and-see" attitude about the whole thing. Maybe it won't be so bad, but that's a bit tough to believe if the Schlockmeisters are involved. Yes, I most likely will tune in and leave the channel there 24/7. With all The Simpsons episodes eventually making it to DVD, what else is there to really look at?


----------

